# Dragonica keeps DCing



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

Recently, I've been having disconnecting and lagging issues with an online mmorpg, Dragonica. I tried playing on other computers (in the same household) and it works fine, no dcs or lag spikes whatsoever. I think it's the graphics card that seems to be a problem. I'm using Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family.

Here's my specs:

Toshiba
Portege M400
Genuine Intel(R) CPU
T2500 @ 2.00 GHz
2.00 GHz, 1.99 GB of RAM
2038 MB RAM
Download speed: 17.78 Mb/s
Upload speed: 0.25 Mb/s
Ping: 17ms


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you checked for updates for your video and network cards?


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

How do I check the updates?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Go to My Computer, then system information, then Hardware. Click Device Manager, then under Display and Network click properties, then under the driver tab click update driver for both of them.


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

There's no updates for both of them.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it only online that you experience this lag, or is it also offline?


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

This is the only online game that I've experience lag and disconnecting the wireless net. For other online games (MapleStory) there's no lag or dcs.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Was it always like this, or did the disconnecting just suddenly start up?


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, I've downloaded it recently so I guess all the time? The lags and dcs happens every now and then which makes it unplayable. 

(I died a couple of times due to this lag)


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

A GeForce2 graphics card is required for minimum requirements, and I'm not sure if what you have is compatible, so I'm thinking your graphics card may be the problem.


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry, offline game (The Sims 2) lag as well. It never happened quite some time ago.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you always have this graphics card?


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes I did. Would reinstall win cure the lag problems?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It may. Do you have your Windows XP disk?


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes. Do you have any other solutions before I reinstall?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try installing the latest version of your intel graphics driver.
http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/detect.htm

I don't see how formatting is going to help you.


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

I can't install the latest drivers. I get this error message "The driver being installed is not validated for this computer. Please obtain the appropriate driver from the computer's manufacture". I'm sure I've downloaded the correct driver.


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

Fixed the error.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

any improvements so far?


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

Still laggy.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried playing wired directly to the router?


----------



## 169111 (Aug 8, 2005)

No I haven't. My dad is mostly on his computer, which is wired to the router. 

Unfortunately, I can only play wireless.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Unless the physical distance is limiting you, your router should have more than 1 LAN port to connect another computer.


----------

